# What Do You Keep Your Mice In?



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I have six new little additions (thanks Paul)
They are only babies so they are currently in a big plastic rub with lots of toys and hides.

But I have been thinking and looking for a new cage for them.

All the ones I have seen for mice are small, fine for a couple mice maybe but not for six.
I have looked at the plastic indoor rabbit cages, but am thinking the bar spacings are too wide? Which I think is what I would of gone for.

I have a fish tank, but dont like the idea of putting them in that. Nor do I like the thought of keeping them in a rub.

So any ideas mouse people? I do prefer to give my animals as much room as possible. And be able to make it as interesting as I can for them.

And would love to see your set ups if you have pictures.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was breeding mice on a large(ish) scale, I used storage tubs, then when I had breeding colonies, I used very large tanks. But when they were "just pets" I had this set up....


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

WOODEN HAMSTER CAGE MICE 3 STOREY 3 FLOORS 115x54x54 cm | eBay UK


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is so pretty!!! Varnished with pet safe varnish would turn it into a lovely piece of furniture!


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

For 6 I found the Freddy2 cage a good size - unless you have really teeny mice the bar spacing needs to be 1cm or less for them.

Here is one of my setups, not quite as good as Amalthea but worked well!










There is a good thread on this mouse forum here Show us your cages! with some examples.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

You could connect a few rubs and your tank together using tunnel so they have loads of space


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

PresqueVu said:


> For 6 I found the Freddy2 cage a good size - unless you have really teeny mice the bar spacing needs to be 1cm or less for them.
> 
> Here is one of my setups, not quite as good as Amalthea but worked well!
> 
> ...


As above I love the freddy. I have always kept mine in there and even with tiny/young mice never had an escape. Great big door and I use to just open it onto a table/desk and the mice could come and go as they pleased rather than me grabbing at them to get them out for playtimes. Was lovely to get a whole group of say 10 females and their babies willingly at the door waiting me to arrive and then willingly come running out grab their treats from me and then find the "new" toys I had set up (ie their normal toys laid out in a different way or rotated adding other toys that they had not had in a while...or a new cardboard box/tube/crinkly paper etc)

I do think the converted rubs are ok for breeder groups as long as you use a solder iron and cut out large areas of the side to replace with wire mesh. Including some on the lid or very top of walls to allow hanging toys and hammocks, mice unlike hamsters etc live much more in 3D!

I would never use a tank or a unconverted RUB as over the years I kept mice in large numbers I felt the lack or airflow from just having a wire lid rather than wire nearer the bottom does seem to up the rates of respiratory disease. Whether others find this true or not when it is easy to avoid the risk then why take the risk is my view on it.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

mine are mostly kept in glass tanks some have levels in them and i buy the 1/4 inch hole wire so no babies can get out and plenty of ventilation.
i also use the under bed boxes clear ones they about about 6- 10 inches tall and from 2 - 3.5 feet approx. 

have hides cardboard. tissue and straw and card board tubes to chew. and a few have rope to climb on.

if deep enough i hang the bottles if not i fix them to the wire lid by cutting a hole. never had any fancy mice chew out. no good for multi's, gerbils or exotic mice.

a few are kept in cages but i find bars are always too big and babies get out when start walking around.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! : )

I suspect my only problem will be the teeny tiny naked baby :flrt: who I think is going to stay quite teeny. 

I would prefer a cage, so will look into the freddy. And thanks for the link Linda I will have a look at thos cages also.

Aly


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll post some more mousey set ups of mine tomorrow


----------

